# Transformada rapida de fourier en MATLAB



## Caesar48 (Dic 2, 2009)

Saludos! El motivo de este tema es el siguiente, soy Estudiante de Ingeniería Química, para la realización de la parte experimental de mi tesis de grado necesito realizar el procesamiento de señales. Sin embargo, no estoy muy familiarizado con el tema y con el uso de programas para ello, he estado buscando información en internet y vi que en matlab se puede realizar el analisis y bueno, mas o menos he podido comprender pero no logro realizarlo, puesto que la mayoria de los ejemplos que he visto se tiene una función a la que realizarle la transformada, mientras que yo tengo los datos "crudos" por así decirlo. Ahora bien, lo que necesito hacer es realizar la tranformada de fourier a ese conjunto de datos para tenerlos en el dominio de la frecuencia para obtener el PSD y hacerle analisis a este.

La prueba que hice fue a una frecuencia de adquisición de datos de 1 Hz, 1024 puntos y tuvo una duración de 1024s.   

He intentado guiarme por el ejemplo que hay en la ayuda de matlab pero hay ciertos parametros que no estoy muy claro de cuales serían en mi caso (por ejemplo L).

Gracias de antemano por cualquier ayuda que me puedan brindar, de verdad se los agradecería, espero haberme hecho entender en lo que necesito.


----------

